# What is my ftp address



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

I figure I'll try this in a different forum. I just set up windows 2000 professional for ftp as per the instructions on the microsoft website.

Moved my files to the ftp folder.

But what address do I use to connect? What address do I give people to share the files with?

Does it say this somewhere? The site doesn't specify. Thanks.


----------



## bobol (Jan 28, 2004)

bump up for you;
should be an ez one to get info for...
if no luck in this forum , ask an administrator here to MOVE this thread to the networking forum.
[i believe i'll be humming the 70's tune Loooola in my head all day  ]


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First off, how are you connected to the Internet? You obviously have a public IP address, which is what you use. There could be some complications, depending on your specific network architecture.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Connected to the internet via dsl (Bell Canada) and I have a dynamic ip address. Also using a dlink router, which I've already opened ports 20 and 21. I just have no idea what address to type to connect. I don't know where I get that from. Thanks for the response.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

bobol..thanks for the bump and I hope the tune isn't driving you too nuts


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If you want to access them from the Internet, you would need to use the public IP address of your DSL connection. 

It's best to have a static IP address assigned. If not there are free DNS services that can be installed which will basically allow you to specify a "domain" name. When the IP changes, this will be sent on to their server. So people can just connecting using your "domain" name. At least that's the general idea. I much prefer to just have a static IP assigned if possible.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Many people don't want to pay for a static IP address, so services like DynDNS solve that problem for free.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

That is why I recommended both ways of doing things. Some people don't mind spending the little extra for a static IP, especially businesses. Some, if it's just for personal use, can't really justify the expense.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

So, I'm gathering from this conversation that i need to go to dyndns and set something up there? We don't have a static ip. It's a very small company and I'm only doing this to make it easier for me when I am working at home.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

That's one place. There are many which is why I didn't recommend any at first. But if you would like a few others to compare:

http://dynamicdns.constanttime.com/
http://www.hn.org/
http://www.no-ip.com/
http://www.zoneedit.com/


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Ok I used the first one and used the name ftp://lola2001.homeftp.net/ and they assign everything else I guess? Anyway, I type in that address and it doens't work. Is there something else I need to do?


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

How does the dyndns website know that I want to open my fpt site by that name? Or how does my computer know about that name? Don't I need to imput it somewhere?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Before you worry about DNS being part of the problem, you should first make sure your FTP server is set up and working correctly.

So rather than use a name, use the public IP address of your internet connection.

After that works you can start adding in complexity of a 3rd party's DNS support.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Just did a ping on that name and came up with:
64.231.5.89

So if that is the correct IP address for you, then the dynamic DNS is not the problem. 

Are you sure you have the correct port mapped to the LAN ip address of your FTP server. I get no response when trying to FTP to that IP.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

I don't know. When I type ipconfig I get 192.168.0.149, is that the address I can use to test the server?



> Are you sure you have the correct port mapped to the LAN ip address of your FTP server. I get no response when trying to FTP to that IP.


Huh??? I have no idea what you mean by that. Sorry. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

You should at least have a static IP address assigned to the FTP server. Otherwise if it changes, then your port mapping won't be correct. 

If the server's LAN address is 192.168.0.149, and this is correct for your network, and that is what you have the FTP ports mapped to, I would statically enter in all the IP address information on that computer. That would include the IP address, subnet mask, gateway and DNS.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Isn't this why I signed up at dyndns? Because I have a dynamic address? As for port mapping....lost me there. I think I'm just going to give up. It's too difficult with all these other computers/hub/router everywhere. I appreciate your help but I think it's above my understanding.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

From a couple of previous posts you said that you had a cable modem connected to a router.

So on the router you need to map the appropriate ports to the IP address of whatever computer you have for your FTP server. You said you did all this back on the 4th post. 

So from the outside, the DNS service translates your domain name to the actual IP address of your cable modem. This FTP request is then passed on to the router which has the appropriate port to the specific computer. 

Again it sounds like the DNS part is working fine since a ping of that name pulled up the correct IP address. But from this last post it seems that you really don't sound like you have the port mapping correct.


----------

